# Which Primarch suits your personality the most?



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Alright, so the question is simple. Don't pick your favourite Primarch, pick the one that you would be like the most.

I'll post mine in a bit after I get some responses, and apologies if this has already been asked, I couldn't find it in the search bar.


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

If anyone it would be Corax. I have the tendency to obsess over mistakes.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Isn't this a bit circular? Surely most like a primarch and a legion because you can relate to them?

You all know my response to this  check the Sig.....


----------



## mr_fallout (Apr 11, 2011)

Magnus the Red for me too.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Sanguinius for me.


----------



## Stopdrop&roll (Apr 18, 2011)

it depends most of the time i'd say vulkan. But i am prone to leman Russ momments from time to time mainly when im down the gym mind


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Personally I'm not sure, but a friend thinks I am very alike Leman Russ as portrayed in _Prospero Burns_.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Tough question. People tell me I am very bright, and I personally love science and math. But then I am also a bit anti-social and obsess over my mistakes and problems, leaving me a bit depressed at times. So , I suppose Corax fits my personality well.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

The Lion, i like to takcle every situation with exactly what needs to be done


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

These threads are always funny. Im totally Horus. You know, because im the best at everything.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

> These threads are always funny. Im totally Horus. You know, because im the best at everything.


Good insight there, mate 

Sanguinius is propably most like me, with his love for close combat and beautiful stuff  Fulgrim is also close but I'm nowhere near a perfectionist!


----------



## TAU4297 (Feb 19, 2011)

My good friend/rival had this talk an he said,"of the Primarchs I'd have to be Guilliman, mostly for my organisational skill and leathal efficiency with my army when we play." 

He was right on the money


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I would have to say Alpharius, I would much prefer to avoid a straight fight if possible, I would much rather pick'em apart without them really knowing their fighting me. Plus he just seems to me the most human of them, caring for his agents and promoting free flow of thought within the legion


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Night Haunter because I'm very very sneaky on the battlefield :biggrin:
I use every sneaky tactic ever made.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Night Haunter because I'm very very sneaky on the battlefield :biggrin:
> I use every sneaky tactic ever made.


And yet your avatar and sig are Khorne? Hes not exactly know for subtlety.... Just saying! 

I'd have to say either Dorn or Angron. Dorn because I am very good at defensive missions and games (Last Stand, Tower Defense, etc) and can be very stubborn. Angron because "I HIT IT WITH MY AXE" is usually the best solution, and I usually go with the simplest and most direct option.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would say im most like Alpharius Omegon as i look at something that would require and simple and straight forward answer / response and just go "hmmm, i think ill do it my way using something completely different".


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> And yet your avatar and sig are Khorne? Hes not exactly know for subtlety.... Just saying!
> 
> I'd have to say either Dorn or Angron. Dorn because I am very good at defensive missions and games (Last Stand, Tower Defense, etc) and can be very stubborn. Angron because "I HIT IT WITH MY AXE" is usually the best solution, and I usually go with the simplest and most direct option.


tut tut tut...I like Angron but he is not Khorne, angron is merely a servant of Khorne! nothing more


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I would think that I am closest to Konrad. I do not really want to do evil things but I will do them so that my friends and family do not have to. I can be the monster so that they can stay innocent. I will put fear into people so that they will do what is right. I really do not like to hurt the innocent but I will if that is what the situation requires.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fulgrim. 

I`m a nice guy at a glance, but really I`m a jerk. 

I am a perfectionist. 

I am better than everyone else. Period. 

I look fantastic in purple. 

I am fairly open minded, but ultimately I know best. 

And so on...


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

For me, it would be either Alpharius/Omegon because I have an identical twin, or Magnus because I am more mental than physical and can be slightly arrogant.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just a thought, anyone who says Alpharius Omegon must be lying as if they were truly like them, they'd never tell anyone and they'd say they were like another Primarch to throw people off track!! :laugh:

I personally have some of the organisation skills of Guilliman but my personality is more like Corax due to my beating myself up with any mistakes I make.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Probably Curze as I am incredibly bloody cynical, sarcastic and self-deprecating.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I party like Russ, but I fight like Sanguinus.

Actually, I party more like Fulgrim, but I have too much empathy to really equate myself with him. I can certainly admire his dedication to the pursuit of pleasure though.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

zerachiel76 said:


> Just a thought, anyone who says Alpharius Omegon must be lying as if they were truly like them, they'd never tell anyone and they'd say they were like another Primarch to throw people off track!! :laugh:


CURSES! MY PLANS HAVE BEEN THWARTED!

Jk. Perhaps the people who are saying they are like Alpharius Omegon are using reverse psychology? Would fit. If they were then it worked on you :wink:


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Fulgrim.
> 
> I`m a nice guy at a glance, but really I`m a jerk.
> 
> ...


It's the _"and so on"_ that frightens me. :spiteful:

:laugh:



I'd have to say Dorn because I think he rather enjoyed being the underdog, never shrunk back, and fought to the bitter end.


I love playing purposely unbalanced scenario's in my opponents favor _"just to see if I can do it."_


I don't know how to back down sometimes. When it would be better to quit and walk away I sometimes fight till the bitter end.


I'm pretty strait laced with nothing really exciting about me (no crazy hair, no tats, no piercings, no strange fetishes, no bizarre habits, etc.). I have short cut hair, am 7 feet tall, and wear golden yellow armor... (ok... so not the last two, but I do have short buzzed hair).
 :biggrin:


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Probably Leman Russ


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

My favourite Primarch is Sanguinus, but i feel like Magnus Most of the time. Weird.
I try and do right by my friends, they dont like my methods and then they screw me over.
Then i make new friends, and my old friends now want me back or something...


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Lorgar


deep 

Mystical

Devotedly Loyal

Despairing of failure.

If god let me down - I would kill him and get a new one.

Look upon my works you mighty and despair.

The only Legion worthy of the name.

Compare my deeds to my competitors.

Their Legions are dust and they are dead. 

I alone remain.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

hhickman said:


> CURSES! MY PLANS HAVE BEEN THWARTED!
> 
> Jk. Perhaps the people who are saying they are like Alpharius Omegon are using reverse psychology? Would fit. If they were then it worked on you :wink:


Ooh interesting thought, ouch my brain just exploded with the sneakiness


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd say either Dorn for amazing stubborness or Angron, for getting angry easily. :wild:. Although I don't like hurting people I love the actual fighting, which is why I like rugby. Hurting people and fighting while being able to justify it to my conscience: Perfick.

Midnight


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not sure. I would like to say Russ, but I am not sure. Some of my friends like to say I am Curze, but I think they do this to piss me the hell off.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe the Lions. I'm a pretty honest and loyal guy, but I'm so quite around people, that people misunderstand that type of attitude.


----------

